
Egypt's new law requires licenses for new websites - annaleelady
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-egypt-politics/egypt-targets-social-media-with-new-law-idUSKBN1K722C
======
echevil
I wonder why they don't require existing websites to apply for these licenses.
Maybe it'll be a next step

